# First steps



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Nice. a Saturn was my choice too for a family type daily driver. I drove one for 10 years in ICE form. liked it too. It was light weight, rode well, easy to see around and to park. 

LOTS of interior room for passengers and trunk/hood space for batteries. 

I am on my 3 rd EV. I finally broke with the FLA batteries and bought some CALBs. 

FLA batteries are good for your first EV. no matter what everyone sez. I know...

Battery Rule 1. Floodies (as we call them) require monthly cleaning, bolt checking and 1-2 Gal. distilled water. (Faithfully)

Rule 2. A string of 12 volt batteries are ok for 10-20 mile range....BUT a string of 6 Volt golf cart batteries are good for up to maybe 40-50 miles. (per charge)

Rule 3. Do NOT get the ones with the steel threaded posts set into the lead.....They are rated 75 Amps and you will melt them off....

Get the Bolt through lead posts or the regular tapered round posts. 

Well, enough for now. Have fun. Miz


----------



## ChedMpls (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like a good start. I am also working on an "ordinary guy" saturn conversion. I have a '96 SL2 that i have managed to get to the drive testing stage, but i have alot of work to do, including selecting batteries. I have been using the following site to try to figure out which ones might work best for me (my budget only allows lead acid).
www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/ 
Good Luck


----------

